#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Krabi Real Esate Agents >  >  The Krabi Property consultants

## dirtydog

*Krabi Property Listings*



Krabi Property SceneBuying property in Krabi: an introductionKrabi Property: buying 'off plan' - we explain the pros and consKrabi Property: long-term hotel stays FAQTHESE listings are some of the real estate projects currently being developed in Krabi. All are managed by westerners, who have lived in Thailand for a long time. You may find dealing with them easier than with Thai people directly. 
Please note that these listings are for your information only and do not constitute any kind of endorsement for these projects. We cannot be held responsible for any consequences - good or bad - stemming from your contact with these companies. We also advise you to read our guide to buying property (above), or similar, before entering into any discussion about real estate in Thailand. 
 *Sabai Residence*
These furnished apartments are located in the village of Klong Haeng (approximately 4km from the tourist center of Ao Nang and 1.5km from the nearest beach), and form part of a private complex with its own swimming pool and 24-hour security service. Project completed; units for sale from 34,800 Euros. 
 *Nathai Estates*
The first project of its kind in Ao Nang, this small development of five contemporary Thai-style houses is located around 5km from Ao Nang Beach. Projected start date: November 2005; units for sale from 3.3 million Baht.

----------

